

Do we have too many JS frameworks? - eranation

It seems good people just keep writing more and more of them, I could not help but wonder, is it because people can't find what they look for in an existing framework? I would just fork it add my missing feature and do a pull request...  why so many good developers spend all this time on what might be sometimes re-inventing the wheel, just in a nicer package? are there other reasons than pure programming need? or is it just done for fun / education purposes?
======
ebiester
This happened with most frameworks throughout the years. We're still trying to
figure out what we need from a JS framework, and we haven't figured out the
balance to be good enough for everyone. Backbone is minimalist, ember is
opinionated, knockout and angular have solutions that look really good for the
enterprise and a particular subset of apps, and a few others trying out
interesting new ideas.

This is really the second generation of JS frameworks, and there's likely a
third one coming up that will consolidate the best ideas we've found so far
with more batteries included. (I've been tempted to pull together a
metaframework over backbone with a few essential plugins and great
documentation, but my startup comes first.) (Note: Take my idea! I don't mind!
:)

~~~
eranation
Tempting :) but same reasons here...

------
dalke
Do we have too many editors? Seems like good people just keep writing more and
more of them.

Do we have too many programming languages? Ditto, after all.

Do we have too many books? Too many songs? Too many paintings? Clothing
designs?

Yes, it's fun, educational, a personal achievement, relieves a creative urge,
and even, sometimes, profitable.

